# Archery Research Bow for sale.



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I have an AR 31 for sale. It is set at 29 inches and 70lbs. This bow was bought last year before bow season and has less than 75 shots through it. I am selling this because I havebought a new bow for this year and dont need three in the closet. I am asking $350The specs are as follows.

ARCHERY RESEARCH
AR bows, which utilize PSE technology, offer the features modern bowhunters seek, including parallel limbs for recoil-free shooting, a fast single-cam system and stylish design.



The AR-31 is new bow has parallel limb design for almost zero recoil, and a high 8 1/2-inch brace height makes it very forgiving. It's 31 inches long and produces an IBO speed rating of 301 fps with AR's Ram Cam single-cam system


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

SOLD


----------

